# Secure Dragon OpenVZ 128 MB (Chicago)



## wlanboy (Apr 26, 2014)

*Provider*: SecureDragon
*Plan*: OpenVZ 128mb VPS
*Price*: $17.99 per year
*Location*: Chicago, IL

*Purchased*: 03/2014

This is one of the reviews that are sponsored by vpsboard.

I will update each review every two months and will add notes on what happend during this time.

MannDude is funding the reviews and we are randomly selecting providers and test their service, their panels and their support.

If you want to discuss about this topic -> start here.

So back to the review of Secure Dragon.

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 23
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU L5420 @ 2.50GHz
stepping : 6
cpu MHz : 2493.648
cache size : 6144 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 4
core id : 0
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 10
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 lahf_lm dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority
bogomips : 4987.29
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 38 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         131072 kB
MemFree:           30208 kB
Cached:            22948 kB
Buffers:               0 kB
Active:            31340 kB
Inactive:          53376 kB
Active(anon):      16868 kB
Inactive(anon):    44900 kB
Active(file):      14472 kB
Inactive(file):     8476 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:        131072 kB
SwapFree:          44280 kB
Dirty:                12 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         61768 kB
Shmem:              2636 kB
Slab:              16136 kB
SReclaimable:      12620 kB
SUnreclaim:         3516 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=16k count=8k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
8192+0 records in
8192+0 records out
134217728 bytes (134 MB) copied, 0.320369 s, 419 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-04-26 22:07:01--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 10.9M/s   in 9.1s

2014-04-26 22:07:11 (11.0 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*Network*:

traceroute dvhn.nl


2 ge-8-1-3.er2.ord2.us.above.net (208.185.22.157) 0.427 ms 0.451 ms 0.434 ms
3 xe-1-1-0.cr2.ord2.us.above.net (64.125.26.189) 10.993 ms 10.988 ms 10.972 ms
4 ae4.er2.ord7.us.above.net (64.125.20.42) 0.370 ms 0.455 ms 0.446 ms
5 64.125.12.86 (64.125.12.86) 0.880 ms 0.893 ms 0.934 ms
6 ae-7.r20.chcgil09.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.145) 0.585 ms 0.648 ms 0.637 ms
7 ae-4.r23.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.41) 20.684 ms * 20.508 ms
8 * * *
9 * * *
10 * ae-2.r23.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.145) 160.389 ms *
11 ae-1.r03.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.147) 160.488 ms 174.219 ms 175.395 ms
12 bit-0.r01.amstnl02.nl.bb.gin.ntt.net (81.20.69.254) 166.241 ms 163.295 ms 170.177 ms

traceroute theguardian.co.uk


2 ge-8-1-3.er2.ord2.us.above.net (208.185.22.157) 0.417 ms 0.420 ms 0.415 ms
3 xe-1-1-0.cr2.ord2.us.above.net (64.125.26.189) 0.643 ms 0.631 ms 0.614 ms
4 ae4.er2.ord7.us.above.net (64.125.20.42) 0.387 ms 0.434 ms 0.421 ms
5 * * *
6 * * *
7 * * *
8 * * *
9 * * *
10 * * *
11 149.11.142.74 (149.11.142.74) 96.457 ms 93.736 ms 96.332 ms

traceroute theguardian.co.uk


2 ge-8-1-3.er2.ord2.us.above.net (208.185.22.157) 0.479 ms 0.468 ms 0.451 ms
3 xe-1-1-0.cr2.ord2.us.above.net (64.125.26.189) 0.656 ms 0.646 ms 0.631 ms
4 ae4.er2.ord7.us.above.net (64.125.20.42) 0.399 ms 0.389 ms 0.371 ms
5 te0-5-0-24.ccr21.ord03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.10.197) 100.875 ms 100.898 ms 101.009 ms
6 be2005.ccr41.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com (66.28.4.73) 98.020 ms 97.699 ms 97.813 ms
7 be2138.ccr22.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.202) 103.218 ms be2137.ccr21.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.194) 97.576 ms be2140.ccr22.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.43.186) 100.544 ms
8 be2388.ccr21.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.178) 103.008 ms 104.752 ms be2389.ccr22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.182) 103.102 ms
9 be2286.mpd22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.50.73) 100.969 ms be2315.ccr22.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.73.110) 102.811 ms be2316.ccr21.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.73.114) 103.225 ms
10 te1-1.mag02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.110) 100.850 ms 100.251 ms te2-1.mag02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.114) 101.632 ms
11 te2-1.mag02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.114) 102.045 ms 101.096 ms 102.280 ms
12 * 149.11.142.74 (149.11.142.74) 94.750 ms 94.348 ms

traceroute washingtonpost.com


2 ge-8-1-3.er2.ord2.us.above.net (208.185.22.157) 0.426 ms 0.418 ms 0.439 ms
3 xe-1-1-0.cr2.ord2.us.above.net (64.125.26.189) 0.665 ms 0.657 ms 0.639 ms
4 ae5.cr1.ord2.us.above.net (64.125.28.233) 0.625 ms 0.644 ms 0.612 ms
5 ae6.cr1.lga5.us.above.net (64.125.24.33) 19.140 ms 19.235 ms 23.239 ms
6 ae5.cr1.dca2.us.above.net (64.125.26.97) 86.702 ms 82.737 ms 82.717 ms
7 xe-1-1-0.mpr3.iad1.us.above.net (64.125.31.113) 82.835 ms 82.800 ms 82.786 ms
8 64.124.201.150.allocated.above.net (64.124.201.150) 87.118 ms 83.295 ms 83.183 ms
9 208.185.109.100 (208.185.109.100) 87.053 ms 87.038 ms 83.064 ms

*What services are running?*


MongoDB cluster node
Ruby cron jobs
Lighttpd
My homepage - wlanboy.com
*Support:*

No tickets needed.

*Overall experience:*

I am enjoying my vps.

Instant deployment, fast CPU and I/O.

If I had to say something bad about this location ...

Nope, there is nothing bad about this new location of Secure Dragon.

*Uptime:*



Uptime of the vps itself is 100%

There where two minor network blips - so 3 minutes without network for a whole month.

I will refresh the uptime report every two months.


----------



## Jack (Apr 26, 2014)

Before KuJoe comes along... 

Joe, when will the DC migration thing be up?

I have a 64mb VM which I'd love to move around to find which network is best ect.


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the review @wlanboy! I'm glad to see all of the positive reviews for our new Chicago location, we're happy with how it's turning out.

@Jack it's in testing now and working nicely. I hope to have it added to the production server before the end of the month after I add some more error checking and do some benchmarks.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 27, 2014)

And one announcement:



> Effective immediately, all OpenVZ VPSs in all locations will be throttled to 100Mbps port (upload and download). This is in response to recent outbound DOS attacks generated from our networks that previously had 1Gbps ports over the past few weeks.


If someone wants to ask about the port speed.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 9, 2014)

Time for an update:



CPU and I/O are great.

Same for the network.

2 hours and 22 minutes of downtime due to a host restart - restarted my vps by hand and everything was fine.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 12, 2014)

Time for an update:



1 hour and 14 minutes of network downtime since the last update (the kernel 0-day).

Uptime of the vps is 2 days due to a host restart.

CPU and I/O are great.

Same for the network.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-07-12 16:00:40--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 11.0M/s   in 9.1s

2014-07-12 16:00:49 (11.0 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 14, 2014)

Time for an update:



51 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps is 53 days.

CPU and I/O are great.

Same for the network.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-09-14 21:35:49--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 10.3M/s   in 9.8s

2014-09-14 21:35:59 (10.2 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 7, 2014)

Time for an update:



1 hour and 33 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps is 30 days.

CPU and I/O are great.

Same for the network.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-12-07 17:59:36--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===================================================================================>] 104,857,600 11.4M/s   in 8.8s

2014-12-07 17:59:45 (11.4 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Time for an update:



37 minutes and 58 seconds of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps is 22 days.

CPU and I/O are great.

Network is ok:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-01-19 18:28:16--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[======================>] 104,857,600 11.5MB/s   in 8.8s

2015-01-19 18:28:25 (11.4 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 22, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> Network is ok:
> 
> 
> wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
> ...


@wlanboy can you test the network now? We made some changes to our OpenVZ plans today.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 23, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> @wlanboy can you test the network now? We made some changes to our OpenVZ plans today.


Yup:


wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-01-23 09:45:38-- http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[================================================>] 104,857,600 15.7MB/s in 6.4s

2015-01-23 09:45:45 (15.6 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]

My homepage is loading faster now - there was some package loss yesterday to routes to Europe.

Whatever you did it worked.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 23, 2015)

@wlanboy It'll be even faster shortly. We have a ticket open with our data center to get the network speed resolved. I'm glad you keep this thread updated so we were made aware of the problem.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 23, 2015)

Time for an update:



1 minute of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps is 57 days.

CPU and I/O are great.

Network is great again:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-02-23 12:02:11--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600  109MB/s   in 0.9s

2015-02-23 12:02:12 (109 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 23, 2015)

Loving those numbers.

Good job @KuJoe!


----------



## KuJoe (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks @HalfEatenPie

We had some routing issues with our IPs in Chicago but [email protected] has since resolved them.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 28, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minute of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps is 90 days.

CPU and I/O are great.

Network is beyond dragon standards:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-03-28 08:57:40--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[========================================================>] 104,857,600 15.7MB/s   in 6.4s

2015-03-28 08:57:46 (15.7 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 28, 2015)

@wlanboy, that wget should be much better. I'll see if there's anything going on with our Chicago network.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 28, 2015)

@wlanboy if you are able to, can you try restarting your VPS via Wyvern and see if that fixes your network speed? I was scratching my head as to why the slow network speeds and when I rebooted our test VPS it fixed it for some reason.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 29, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> @wlanboy if you are able to, can you try restarting your VPS via Wyvern and see if that fixes your network speed?


Nothing changed.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 3, 2015)

Time for an update:



7 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
Uptime of the vps is 126 days.

CPU and I/O are great.

Network is ok:
 


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-08-03 15:06:42--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 89.1MB/s   in 1.1s

2015-08-03 15:06:43 (89.1 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 2, 2015)

Time for an update:



5 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
Uptime of the vps is 156 days.

CPU and I/O are great.

Network is ok:


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-09-02 08:59:22--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[===================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 87.3MB/s   in 1.1s

2015-09-02 08:59:23 (87.3 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 8, 2015)

Time for an update:





0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
CPU and I/O are great.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Time for an update:





1 hour and 59 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
CPU and I/O are great.


Network is good.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 24, 2016)

Time for an update:





0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
CPU and I/O are great.


Network is good.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 30, 2016)

Time for an update:





19 minutes of network downtime since the last update.
CPU and I/O are great.


Network is good.


----------

